# Voodoo Sound for EH09?



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe I'm Deaf but with some descent headphones I still need to improve the gain on my headphone jack and the 2.1 on my Samsung Showcase the voodoo sound worked great but now that I'm on EH09 I am searching for more options...I'm not a programer or developer but I can follow instructions. I don't understand the lingo on some of these threads and don't know which things are compatible across phone brands/models so I'm sorry if I'm asking something that is already known but bear with me.

I have CWM and EH09 installed.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Same thing applies to this as it did here - http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4537-voodoo-lagfix-kernel-for-2.3


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks...wish I knew how to do it and I'd try but I can't risk my phone just to play Pandora better over my headphones.

If anyone has any tips or pointers or writeups about how-to's then I'd love to read them and see what it takes.

If I could find the old Voodoo sound for DJ20 it probably wouldn't be smart to try to flash that right? (Edit: found that this isn't recommended)

Thanks

raisedinal


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> Thanks...wish I knew how to do it and I'd try but I can't risk my phone just to play Pandora better over my headphones.
> 
> If anyone has any tips or pointers or writeups about how-to's then I'd love to read them and see what it takes.
> 
> ...


Yeah you can't use any other kernels. You need a linux workstation and knowledge on how to compile kernels from source.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok lets Say I just thought I found one that was claimed to work and tried installing it by flashing in CWM and now I have a boot loop. then searching did find that it was for Froyo...(so I Inadvertently did what i KNOW I shouldn't) I just Odin'ed back to EH09 and that does a boot loop.

;-) am I screwed? is there a stock kernel I can flash from the blue screen that will replace my mistake?

As I type I'm trying the EE25 Full version in Odin right now!

Thanks for helping this idiot trying to do too much!

raisedinal

Update:
Got it to go into EE25...and tried to do factory reset. and get error;

(red letters)E:/can't Mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(red letters)(invalid argument)

(yellow letters) -- Wiping data ...
(yellow letters) Formating FOTA:...
(red letters)FOTA wipe failed
(yellow letters) Formating DATA:...
(red letters)Data wipe failed.
(yellow letters) Formatting CACHE:...
(red letters)Cache wipe failed.
(yellow letters) Formating DBDATA:...
(red letters)Db data wipe failed.
(red letters)E:can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(red letters)(Invalid argument)
(red letters)E:install_application_for_customer:can't mount DATA:

(yellow letters) your storage not prepared yet. please use UI menu for format and reboot actions.
(red letters)copy application failed.

Will try to Odin CWM and see if I have more utilities to format?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> Ok lets Say I just thought I found one that was claimed to work and tried installing it by flashing in CWM and now I have a boot loop. then searching did find that it was for Froyo...(so I Inadvertently did what i KNOW I shouldn't) I just Odin'ed back to EH09 and that does a boot loop.
> 
> ;-) am I screwed? is there a stock kernel I can flash from the blue screen that will replace my mistake?
> 
> ...


Nope just use a full build of EH09 or EE25 and you should be fine.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Any settings in Odin I can do to clear or replace my mistake? I was told to use default settings and have no idea what Phone EFS clear is or Phone Bootloader Update. or re-partition.? any of these helpful?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> Any settings in Odin I can do to clear or replace my mistake? I was told to use default settings and have no idea what Phone EFS clear is or Phone Bootloader Update. or re-partition.? any of these helpful?


You really shouldn't need to repartition just to get the kernel back but you can. You'll just wipe data when you do. Only use repartition on a Full build (never on an update build) and only with the PIT file included. You shouldn't ever need to use the other options and should leave them unchecked.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

akellar said:


> Nope just use a full build of EH09 or EE25 and you should be fine.


Sorry I typed my "update" with error message after this...I did Use a full build of EE25 and got the error message I typed out in a previous post. I'm trying Odin with repartition now. (i'm not worried about loosing data...just my phone)

One thing I did and didn't mention is I pulled the SDcard before all of this. is it possible that its needing this for rebooting and its not there?

Still giving me the wipe data failed


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> Sorry I typed my "update" with error message after this...I did Use a full build of EE25 and got the error message I typed out in a previous post. I'm trying Odin with repartition now. (i'm not worried about loosing data...just my phone)
> 
> One thing I did and didn't mention is I pulled the SDcard before all of this. is it possible that its needing this for rebooting and its not there?
> 
> Still giving me the wipe data failed


Yes you need to repartition. Don't think the SD card has anything to do with it.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

I did it with repartition with no change! still same error 
(red letters)E:/can't Mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(red letters)(invalid argument)

(yellow letters) -- Wiping data ...
(yellow letters) Formating FOTA:...
(red letters)FOTA wipe failed
(yellow letters) Formating DATA:...
(red letters)Data wipe failed.
(yellow letters) Formatting CACHE:...
(red letters)Cache wipe failed.
(yellow letters) Formating DBDATA:...
(red letters)Db data wipe failed.
(red letters)E:can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(red letters)(Invalid argument)
(red letters)E:install_application_for_customer:can't mount DATA:

(yellow letters) your storage not prepared yet. please use UI menu for format and reboot actions.
(red letters)copy application failed.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> I did it with repartition with no change! still same error
> (red letters)E:/can't Mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
> (red letters)(invalid argument)
> 
> ...


I have to assume you either aren't using a full build of EE25 or aren't using the PIT file (although I don't think Odin will let you click repartition without it).


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

akellar said:


> I have to assume you either aren't using a full build of EE25 or aren't using the PIT file (although I don't think Odin will let you click repartition without it).


I got the Files from, here; http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1069-ODIN-Showcase-Stock-Showcase-files-for-Odin-2.2.1

maybe this may shine more light on the situation. I see that Maybe I didn't do disable lagfix before flashing the wrong Voodoo kernel...

Could this be my problem...any more ideas....can the store reset my phone? any different than I am already doing?

Thanks

raisedinal


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

raisedinal said:


> I got the Files from, here; http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1069-ODIN-Showcase-Stock-Showcase-files-for-Odin-2.2.1
> 
> maybe this may shine more light on the situation. I see that Maybe I didn't do disable lagfix before flashing the wrong Voodoo kernel...
> 
> ...


Yes that is the problem, however re-partition should correct it. You are putting the file in PDA and not phone correct? Should have a PIT file and a TAR file in Odin. Check repartition. Let it do it's thing. Boot phone and you should be good to go. If not, I have no idea what the issue is.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help...I'll try again just to double check to see but I appreciat all your direction.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

I will start/move topic to a more problem specific solving thread


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

it has v10 in the stock kernel


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

dsk04 said:


> it has v10 in the stock kernel


What? There are no voodoo tweaks in the stock kernel. Are you saying Samsung packaged Voodoo into the kernel? SMH Please stop answering questions if you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

akellar said:


> What? There are no voodoo tweaks in the stock kernel. Are you saying Samsung packaged Voodoo into the kernel? SMH Please stop answering questions if you have no idea what you are talking about.


my phone stock kernel in voodoo control app says its v10, there are no other kernels right now


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

deleted


----------

